# multi-page .tiff files on Mac



## IanS

Are there applications on a Mac (or the Mac OS itself) that can view multi-page .tif files?
I have a number of instruction manuals for old MIDI hardware that I've scanned for desperate second-hand users, but the Mac users I've sent the files to can only read the first page.

Don't fancy having to dismantle all those .tifs again and make separate files - there's hundreds of 'em! :4-dontkno 

Any help greatly appreciated.
IanS


----------



## sinclair_tm

i for one have never heard of muti-page tiff files. what app did you make them in, and what app do you view them in on windows?


----------



## IanS

wow, I'm amazed!
Been using multi-page tifs mostly for archive of scanned documents (at work), and similar for myself at home after scanning my own docs, for at least 10 years.

Certainly widely used for such things on Unix and general IBM for many years.
At home I used Kodak's 'Imaging' (built-in to pre-Windows XP OS).
If you have a selection of scanned pages as single files, you just add them to the first file. The file ends up having pages like a book. All are saved as one compressed file.
On Windows XP you use the 'Fax and Document Viewer'.
To view on a PC you just click on it. It opens with 'forward' and 'back' arrows to skip through the pages. I find them really useful.

I'm also a Mac user of old, but my old OS 8.6 couldn't deal with these .tifs, I was hoping newer ones could.
I'll have to think again about my instruction manuals.
This is bad news for me - maybe Mac users don't have much use for many pages of archived docs!

I'm really gutted about this! Oh well. I wonder if there's an application out there anywhere (shareware or whatever) that can open them?

many thanks for your reply, I'll post here if I find anything in case anyone is interested.
best regards,
Ian


----------



## sinclair_tm

sounds like what pdfs came from. and i'm kinda surprised that you haven't migrated this way yet. but you definitely have my interest perked, so i'm going to de some research on this one.

-edit-
just googled, and the first thing i got was apple. if your client has os x 10.4.3 or greater, they can view and print multi page tiffs. so we need to know what version of os x they are using.

and here is a site about tiffs with list of some apps.


----------



## koala

CocoViewX Mac OS X Picture Viewer
ACDSee for Mac 1.6
ImageViewer
Tiff-Sight
QuickTime Player
and most image editors like Photoshop can also handle multipage tiffs.


----------



## IanS

This is all brilliant, thanks guys.

sinclair - yep, do use pdf (not fond of it to be honest), but when you just have a cupla hundred pages of a doc to to mass scan its nice just to go straight from scanner to tif in one fast, compressed hit. And the quality is very high. Thanks for the links and for taking the trouble. Much appreciated.

koala - my oldie version of photoshop can't open them, looks like its time I caught up with the world! Thanks for all these apps, I'll pass this info on with my files. Appreciations, saved me a lot of time and trouble 
regards,
Ian


----------



## Nut-Magnet

Hi.. :wave:


I see this thread is over 3 years old but it came up on a search as i was looking for a Tiff (Tif) viewer for Kofax standard Multi-Page Tiff images.

While trying to view files from my local council planning office there were two files i just couldn't view. I opened them with Text editor to see what the format was and found they were multi page Tiff files Kofax standard Multi-Page Tiff and further info was Kodak Host Image Processing and JFIF and TIFF Storage Filter v2.01

I didn't know Tiff images were able to be Multi page :4-dontkno so for the past few years i've only viewed the first page / image on the files.. 

I have tried some of the above mentioned viewers that were available as shareware or tryout versions and didn't have much luck with the files i had downloaded for the planning office. 

I have now just discovered Wiki Graphic Converter  and it works a treat. I can now view all the pages and export / convert to other formats. 

http://www.lemkesoft.com/ ray:


----------



## sinclair_tm

That is a great app. I've been using it for years. Maybe I should go ahead and pay the shareware fee one of these days...


----------

